# Can I or can I not give blackstrap molasses to a baby?



## JBug (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm getting conflicting information about this one. On kellymom.com it seemed to suggest that it was ok for babies under one, but then at a WIC site it listed molasses with honey and karo syrup as no-nos for babies under one because it can cause "severe food poisoning." So...which is it, does anyone know?

I'm reallly hoping that it's ok, because I fed him some millet, amaranth and quinoa porrige with molasses in it the other day. And I also let him have some off of my finger once, too.

Thanks, mamas.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

i thought is was ok, and i did it when ds was under one. i read that it was good for them in the super baby foods book. but maybe it is a new recommendation? they are learning more all the time.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

blackstrap molasses is a great source of iron. Too much could be harmful. But some is great for babies. My son ate that same concoction for some of his first meals.


----------



## JBug (Sep 26, 2002)

how much would be considered too much?

sorry, nak.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Well if it contains honey like the one you mentioned, then it is a no-no for babies under age 1 because of the food poisoning risk. Never give honey to a baby under 1.

But if it is pure unsulphured molasses then yes it is fine! In fact when my ds was first born he was lethargic and was not waking up to nurse, and my midwife had me give him dropperfuls of diluted molasses, when he was just a few days old.


----------



## JBug (Sep 26, 2002)

Mama Lori said:


> Well if it contains honey like the one you mentioned, then it is a no-no for babies under age 1 because of the food poisoning risk. Never give honey to a baby under 1.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, no, lol. What I should have said is that the site lists molasses along with honey and karo syrup, as no-nos for babies under one.
> ...


----------

